# Documentation requirements for T1015



## ESWINT (Jul 24, 2013)

I code for a Rural Health Clinic.  I'm new and can't figure out how they bill for the HCPCS code T1015.  It looks like they bill for an E & M code (exp. 99214) with no charge, then bill the T1015 for the same amount.
So therefore, the level of documentation should support a 99214.  Right?
Thanks


----------

